#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Hazards and Risk

## Mohamed

Hazards and Risk
A hazard is defined in FAA Order 8040.4 as a "Condition, event, or
circumstance that could lead to or contribute to an unplanned or
undesireable event." Seldom does a single hazard cause an accident.
More often, an accident occurs as the result of a sequence of causes.
A hazard analysis will consider system state, for example operating
environment, as well as failures or malfunctions.

While in some cases safety risk can be eliminated, in most cases a
certain degree of safety risk must be accepted. In order to quantify
expected accident costs before the fact, the potential consequences of
an accident, and the probability of occurrence must be considered.
Assessment of risk is made by combining the severity of consequence
with the likelihood of occurrence in a matrix. Risks that fall into
the "unacceptable" category (e.g., high severity and high probability)
must be mitigated by some means to reduce the level of safety risk.



When software is involved in a system, the development of that
software is often governed by DO-178B. The severity of consequence
identified by the hazard analysis establishes the criticality level of
the software. Software criticality levels range from A to E,
corresponding to severities of Catastrophic to No Safety Effect.See More: Hazards and Risk

----------


## SAFETY

Thanks for useful information

----------


## aliali

Thank You

----------


## TFattah

Thank You

----------


## garavind148

Thank You

----------


## momen629

Thank You

----------


## garavind148

Thank You

----------


## CJ_Joe

Thank You

----------


## farukfar

Thank You

----------


## siva_tjit

Thank You

----------


## siva_tjit

Thank You

----------


## maaris

Thanks. Good information

----------


## knmmeeyan

Thanks a lot

See More: Hazards and Risk

----------


## dariush

thank you

----------


## dhnsekaran

thank you

----------


## pedrofa

Can you upload the PHAST software ?

Many thanks





> Hazards and Risk
> A hazard is defined in FAA Order 8040.4 as a "Condition, event, or
> circumstance that could lead to or contribute to an unplanned or
> undesireable event." Seldom does a single hazard cause an accident.
> More often, an accident occurs as the result of a sequence of causes.
> A hazard analysis will consider system state, for example operating
> environment, as well as failures or malfunctions.
> 
> While in some cases safety risk can be eliminated, in most cases a
> ...

----------


## a_saki

Thanks you

----------


## tim1004

thank u

----------


## mkhurram79

trillion of thanks

----------

